# Tapatalk?



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you please update the plugin or whatever you need to do so i can browse from my iPhone thank you!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Vibrance said:


> Can you please update the plugin or whatever you need to do so i can browse from my iPhone thank you!


Mabey not use tapatalk and make a app for just ukm


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

There is one

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There already is one for Apple and Android - search for UKMuscle in the app store.

Tapatalk will be upgraded later this month so blackberry users can run that as well.

L


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

The UKM Android app is very good indeed, although my boss hates you for it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't run access the forum using tapatalk with my nokia. It tells me it's found the forum, but won't do anything else. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

chilli said:


> I can't run access the forum using tapatalk with my nokia. It tells me it's found the forum, but won't do anything else. Anyone else experience this?


Our version of Tapatalk is an older one which has a few bugs.

We'll be upgrading to the newest build before Friday this week.

Hopefully that'll solve your issue.

L


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cheers Lorian


----------

